# iphone voice recorder



## Pit-of-my-stomach (Nov 2, 2010)

just a courtesy head's up.

I monitor a website which tells about free or reduced apps for iphone/ipad. Saw a very interesting app which became FREE (for a limited time) yesterday...

the "spy recorder"... info here

It's free and has obvious applications for some folks here.


----------



## lordmayhem (Feb 7, 2011)

Not exactly stealthy with a giant microphone on screen.










But I downloaded it to iTunes anyway. It can still be useful. Thanks!


----------



## Pit-of-my-stomach (Nov 2, 2010)

maybe with the screen lock engaged that giant microphone wouldnt be visable? Dunno, dont have an iphone... have an ipad.

It's free dammit. geeeeeeeeeeeeez. lol.


----------



## lordmayhem (Feb 7, 2011)

I'll have to play with it. If anything it looks like it would be a good VAR application for those who dont have VARs.


----------



## Pit-of-my-stomach (Nov 2, 2010)

With these cheap/free apps i keep seeing and after spending $100+ on VAR's i really wish I woulda had an iphone (OMFG!!!! Did I just say that!?!? NOOOOO!!! NOOOOO!!! iphone = evil incarnate. AHHH!!! trigger trigger trigger!!!)


lol.


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

Thanks pit.

I ran a search for that app in itunes and a bunch of similar apps popped up.

This one does the same thing but it also has a voice activated feature.

Top Secret Audio Recorder for iPhone, iPod touch (2nd generation), iPod touch (3rd generation), iPod touch (4th generation), and iPad on the iTunes App Store

It costs a buck but there is a free version.
The free version only records 30 second increments though.


----------



## Trojan John (Sep 30, 2011)

The recorder that comes with the iPhone works when the phone is locked. I've recorded meetings for hours with it, and it records as long as you have available memory on your phone.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

